# Upto 35K daily use laptop



## abcxyz (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys, first of all thanks for your previous suggestion for my gaming laptop. I need one more suggestion from you people.
Please suggest a daily usage laptop whose price can be upto 35k

1) What is your budget? 
upto 35k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Daily usage like movies,coding,surfing(5-7 tabs)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
Should have i3 or i5

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
none

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place ( Online flipkart, amazon) 

Should come with OS and drivers!! because it is for a person who doesn't know anything about installing things in system.

--
how about this one guys??

Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.30490 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

bumpp


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2015)

HP 240 G2 Series Core i5 (3rd Gen) - 14 inch, 500 GB HDD, 4 GB DDR3 Laptop Rs.36490 Price in India - Buy HP 240 G2 Series Core i5 (3rd Gen) - 14 inch, 500 GB HDD, 4 GB DDR3 Laptop Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## abcxyz (Feb 17, 2015)

Can I get anything with 15'' screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't you think its absurd when the person can code but not install things? 
Its not rocket science. Just follow the instructions on the screen. It can't be easier than that. This will be more than enough for the requirements: 
Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2015)

@OP aviod dell vostro series at all cost Soundquality will be worse.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 17, 2015)

@OP don't buy DELL vostro ,but within that budget if you go for DELL Inspiron series,sound quality will be far better.
In fact choose wisely laptops from amongst Lenovo,DELL,HP,ASUS,ACER,etc. different companies that suits and serves your purpose within the budget.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Dell is certainly not recommended. Check out Z50-45


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Dell is certainly not recommended. Check out Z50-45



Just becoz its bit expensive compared to Lenovo does not mean one cannot go for a dell laptop.
The value for money Funda always dont work bro.The screen quality and the build quality of a dell laptop is far superior compared to any other brands specially Lenovo.


----------



## abcxyz (Feb 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com



Its looks great for me with AMD Quad core, but the person for whom I opened this thread don't know anything about Intel n AMD....He is insisting that he wants an i3 or i5 just because someone else among his friends has it.

He doesn't even know that there is an other company(AMD) which produces processors :facepalm

When I suggested this G50 45 he was like, dude money is not a constraint you can go upto 35k and make sure to get an _i3 or i5 laptop_

I tried to explain him about the amd Intel differences in price and performance,but he didn't get it I think. In India Intel's advertising is sure working like hell.

So guys kindly full-fill his Intel desire


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> Just becoz its bit expensive compared to Lenovo does not mean one cannot go for a dell laptop.
> The value for money Funda always dont work bro.The screen quality and the build quality of a dell laptop is far superior compared to any other brands specially Lenovo.


Umm you ight be talking about the 2013-2014 era. Coz dell has lost the track of its audience. Its fan are now shifting coz of its poor build quality and lack of expandiblity. Considering the market share of vostro to anything like a idea pad is lame. Compare it to the thinkpad of lenovo and in that scenario lenevo beats out the awesome dell service as well. Cost effectiveness is also important and I will not suggest anyone what I will not buy.


----------



## Minion (Feb 18, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> Just becoz its bit expensive compared to Lenovo does not mean one cannot go for a dell laptop.
> The value for money Funda always dont work bro.The screen quality and the build quality of a dell laptop is far superior compared to any other brands specially Lenovo.



Only dell series that comes with good display are dell 7000 and up.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Its looks great for me with AMD Quad core, but the person for whom I opened this thread don't know anything about Intel n AMD....He is insisting that he wants an i3 or i5 just because someone else among his friends has it.
> 
> He doesn't even know that there is an other company(AMD) which produces processors
> 
> ...



He won't get good overall config with i3/i5 for sure in this budget. 
Tell him that his needs are fulfilled with G50-45 and rest money can be used in buying the OS. One rarely gets 8 GB ram under 30k. Else tell him that to get good i3 config, he'll have to assemble a desktop.


----------



## Minion (Feb 18, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Its looks great for me with AMD Quad core, but the person for whom I opened this thread don't know anything about Intel n AMD....He is insisting that he wants an i3 or i5 just because someone else among his friends has it.
> 
> He doesn't even know that there is an other company(AMD) which produces processors :facepalm
> 
> ...



Get this
Toshiba Satellite L50 B I3010
..:: Toshiba Laptops ::..
It is the best he can get within his budget.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Tell him he won't even notice the difference in day to day tasks. Infact the a8 will perform better in certain circumstances. In terms of i3 CONFIG there is nothing great to be found.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> Just becoz its bit expensive compared to Lenovo does not mean one cannot go for a dell laptop.
> The value for money Funda always dont work bro.The screen quality and the build quality of a dell laptop is far superior compared to any other brands specially Lenovo.



+++++++++++++++++++11111111111111111111111111111111111111 to you...........................

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Umm you ight be talking about the 2013-2014 era. Coz dell has lost the track of its audience. *Its fan are now shifting* coz of its poor build quality and lack of expandiblity. Considering the market share of vostro to anything like a idea pad is lame. Compare it to the thinkpad of lenovo and in that scenario lenevo beats out the awesome dell service as well. Cost effectiveness is also important and I will not suggest anyone what I will not buy.



Please Friend,don't go by Fan club only here at @TDF platform,outside this open world lots of people are purchasing DELL laptops as well as LENOVO as well as HP or ACER.
In Kolkata for instance,general (Tech or non-Tech) audience generally prefers DELL over LENOVO. But sales of LENOVO is also great here.It is not any competition between the two manufacturers,just the choice and wish of people who buy. Then ACER users are no less than HP users here at Kolkata.
May be different in your area where people mainly jump for LENOVO. No Harm in that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

By fan I mean the people who were using a certain brand shifted to other brand wither coz of service or coz of any other preference. I told OP not to go for Vostro as was you we both have on reasons.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> By fan I mean the people who were using a certain brand shifted to other brand wither coz of service or coz of any other preference. I told OP not to go for Vostro as was you we both have on reasons.



Yes I agree with you on this regard completely...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

Has OP made the decision?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like to mention here that I recommend people to go for i3 instead of AMD A4 or A8 CPUs.

The only reason for this is AMD Processor has heating issues, Intel doesn't. Not issues like overheating, BSODs, just that AMD run at higher temperatures, greater decay of laptop, longevity decreases. 

Sounds somewhat baseless, but majority of users looking for a budget laptop would want to use it long term, and it may be that AMD would run fine for years even at those higher temperatures, The Intel processor laptops running cool gives a certain peace of mind.


----------



## abcxyz (Feb 19, 2015)

yeah he decided to take the G50-45 



mitraark said:


> I would like to mention here that I recommend people to go for i3 instead of AMD A4 or A8 CPUs.
> 
> The only reason for this is AMD Processor has heating issues, Intel doesn't. Not issues like overheating, BSODs, just that AMD run at higher temperatures, greater decay of laptop, longevity decreases.
> 
> Sounds somewhat baseless, but majority of users looking for a budget laptop would want to use it long term, and it may be that AMD would run fine for years even at those higher temperatures, The Intel processor laptops running cool gives a certain peace of mind.



Ok,do you suggest any laptop with i3? If not I would finalize G50-45


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I would like to mention here that I recommend people to go for i3 instead of AMD A4 or A8 CPUs.
> 
> The only reason for this is *AMD Processor has heating issues, Intel doesn't.* Not issues like overheating, BSODs, just that AMD run at higher temperatures, greater decay of laptop, longevity decreases.
> 
> Sounds somewhat baseless, but majority of users looking for a budget laptop would want to use it long term, and it may be that AMD would run fine for years even at those higher temperatures, The Intel processor laptops running cool gives a certain peace of mind.


Brother that was in the year 2001~2004,but not now.
Intel core CPU's are superior than AMD in terms of general  processing but not in graphics intensive task.AMD APU's run much cooler than Intel counterparts,so longeivity of AMD based laptops are much higher.One should properly maintain and take care of his/her laptop to ensure smooth functioning and longeivity.Processors or APU's has nothing to do here.
In Calcutta/Kolkata for instance we are succumbed by the advertising pressure and awareness campaign by Intel which AMD very much lags behind.This along with  other various marketing strategies has kept Intel always ahead than AMD. *Technically both are superior*(AMD might lag behind Intel very less in factors or parameters),and more gamers or graphics oriented usage workers are resorting to AMD APU's in particular.
Though I prefer AMD very much,*but I have shed the so called illogical/baseless fanboyism* and purchased a DELL Inspiron 14 5447 notebook with Intel Core-i5(4210U)CPU inside,the first laptop/notebook in my life.
*Choice and perspective (of wish and will )with budget plays the most important role regarding the purchase of Laptops*.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Brother that was in the year 2001~2004,but not now.
> Intel core CPU's are superior than AMD in terms of general  processing but not in graphics intensive task.AMD APU's run much cooler than Intel counterparts,so longeivity of AMD based laptops are much higher.One should properly maintain and take care of his/her laptop to ensure smooth functioning and longeivity.Processors or APU's has nothing to do here.
> In Calcutta/Kolkata for instance we are succumbed by the advertising pressure and awareness campaign by Intel which AMD very much lags behind.This along with  other various marketing strategies has kept Intel always ahead than AMD. *Technically both are superior*(AMD might lag behind Intel very less in factors or parameters),and more gamers or graphics oriented usage workers are resorting to AMD APU's in particular.
> Though I prefer AMD very much,*but I have shed the so called illogical/baseless fanboyism* and purchased a DELL Inspiron 14 5447 notebook with Intel Core-i5(4210U)CPU inside,the first laptop/notebook in my life.
> *Choice and perspective (of wish and will )with budget plays the most important role regarding the purchase of Laptops*.



My idea about AMD processors heating is not because of some other people's complaints, I've myself seen two of my friends get an A4 and an A8 Laptop which heats up significantly while running just Chrome.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2015)

mitraark said:


> My idea about AMD processors heating is not because of some other people's complaints, I've myself seen two of my friends get an A4 and an A8 Laptop which heats up significantly while running just Chrome.



True,but under what conditions are they running the laptops? I mean are the heat vents blocked?
Some guys keep the laptop on top of their bed and play with it casually ,without maintaining and taking an effective cooling system/factor into consideration. This happens with both Intel or AMD based ones,according to the user who is using it.
Some keep their laptops running right under the tropical sunshine,without forgetting that heat and dust are the two main foes of any computer system.
It is also very much impractical to think,that every user of a laptop or desktop should always run their devices within the confines of an AC room. But trying to keep and maintain  with care  as much as possible without casual attitude pays for the long term.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> True,but under what conditions are they running the laptops? I mean are the heat vents blocked?
> Some guys keep the laptop on top of their bed and play with it casually ,without maintaining and taking an effective cooling system/factor into consideration. This happens with both Intel or AMD based ones,according to the user who is using it.
> Some keep their laptops running right under the tropical sunshine,without forgetting that heat and dust are the two main foes of any computer system.
> It is also very much impractical to think,that every user of a laptop or desktop should always run their devices within the confines of an AC room. But trying to keep and maintain  with care  as much as possible without casual attitude pays for the long term.



+1
Really good explanation.People just cry AMD is bad bla bla bla without even knowing the basics.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> +1
> Really good explanation.People just cry AMD is bad bla bla bla without even knowing the basics.



Thanks, buddy...


----------



## mitraark (Feb 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> True,but under what conditions are they running the laptops? I mean are the heat vents blocked?
> Some guys keep the laptop on top of their bed and play with it casually ,without maintaining and taking an effective cooling system/factor into consideration. This happens with both Intel or AMD based ones,according to the user who is using it.
> Some keep their laptops running right under the tropical sunshine,without forgetting that heat and dust are the two main foes of any computer system.
> It is also very much impractical to think,that every user of a laptop or desktop should always run their devices within the confines of an AC room. But trying to keep and maintain  with care  as much as possible without casual attitude pays for the long term.



I understand these are obvious things to do, but when I consider suggesting them any laptop I assume they are going to use it like crap, keeping it on their bed, not cleaning dust regularly enough... yes people are that lazy and stupid. 

I myself admit that Im wrong in  judging an entire lineup of processor based on my observation of just two laptops ,and a few comments about AMD overheatin here and there, no conclusive report suggesting AMD >>> Hotter .

Still, choosing Intel is like being that little bit extra safe for the guy.

A friend of mine bought the Lenovo G50 45 last week.
I said he could have gone for i3 for 3k extra.
He said his laptop is running fine, he's quite happy 3k saved ,so I said it's all good then.


----------



## Minion (Feb 19, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> yeah he decided to take the G50-45



Good choice or you may also go for toshiba model i have suggested with i3 and dedicated an AMD GPU.


----------

